# Creaking/squeaking driver's seat



## travbeav (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I purchased a 2018 SL AWD Midnight Edition Murano brand new in March 2019. I noticed an annoying creaking sound coming from the driver's seat when i would drive over humps in the road or larger bumps. I reported this to my dealer, and they of course could not replicate the problem. 

Now 2-3 months later, the noise from the seat is so persistent and annoying I want to scream. The seat creaks and squeaks loudly now over every little hump, bump, pothole or crack I drive over. It's like being slowly tortured while driving. I expect a quiet cabin and this squeaking and creaking is beyond irritating. 

I am able to replicate it if I get out of the vehicle, and push down hard with a clenched fist on the rear right corner of the seat near the seat belt connector. I can hear the noise, and I can even "feel" a slight vibration in the seat coinciding with the noise. Unfortunately, there is no way to access exactly where the sound is coming from as it is covered with the leather seat and blocked by metal components. 

Anyone ever experience this? Any suggestions before going back to the dealer? 

Thanks,
T


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Start a report with Nissan's customer service hotline, 1-800-NISSAN-1. They may be able to provide you with some assistance if you can't get anywhere with your dealer.


----------

